# making an a-rig



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i wanna try to throw the thing this year without spending 30bux for one. was wondering if anyone has made one that worked decent and was wondering what to use for a head and the gauge of wires i would want to look for. i do wanna try to keep it as light as possible any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to dicks they're on clearance now for about $14.99. Just my 2c.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I took a weight forward mold and filed out the slot where the wire came out on both sides. So I could fit 3 wires I used .031 wire in mine. Made a short piece twisted loops in both ends of it ( so that it would fit in eyelet in the front of the jig and the back loop was in the middle of the body). Then I took 3 wires put a real small hook on one end of them. I stacked all 3 wires them on top of each other and would wrap them with a piece of copper wire to hold them in position. Hooked them on the loop in the mold and poured in the lead. Here is a picture of it with a saugeye I caught on it I even got a 26" catfish on it with no problems.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

By the way I can make mine for less then a buck. So $14.99 isn't cheap. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx for the info larry. i figured it would be a good winter thing for me to play around with thnx again


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I will try to get a couple of pictures on here to better show what I was talking about. I think that would better explain a couple parts of what I did it was just trial and error. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

This was made with jb welds epoxy putty.I used 0.41 wire pretty easy to do.


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

And by the way do it makes a mold now but the wires cost 5 for $20 at Netcraft 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I use a Do-It tailspinner mold and a minnow head jig mold to make umbrella rigs. I use 041 wire, 3D eyes, and size 5 snap roller swivels. Here are some made with a minnow head jig mold.


----------



## linesnapper (Apr 23, 2012)

18 gauge wire. Large barrel swivel in the head for the eyelet and to connect the wires to the head. Used JB Water Weld. I know I've got too many hooks here - gonna snip off two before I use it this summer.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

linesnapper said:


> 18 gauge wire. Large barrel swivel in the head for the eyelet and to connect the wires to the head. Used JB Water Weld. I know I've got too many hooks here - gonna snip off two before I use it this summer.
> View attachment 70927
> 
> 
> ...


Just add spinner blades to a couple of the arms. You keep the flash, loose the hooks and add more vibration.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Where did you guys buy the wire for these?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I get most of my wire on Ebay in the Tackle Craft section of Outdoor Sports. I also get wire from Barlow's.


----------

